# Any Houston area gravel grinder riders...



## runningdud

Looking for like minded gravel grinder riders in Houston area to ride/train with.

Am presently training for the Red River Riot Easter weekend up near the TX/OK border.

I"ve found some sweet gravel out New Ulm way and am heading out there today for my first extended gravel road ride today. Hopefully about 50 miles but will be increasing the long ride weekly until Easter. Will be training on a cross bike, btw.
thanks


----------



## Creakyknees

I've done the RRR and similar courses up here in NTX. 

For a good training simulation, I'd suggest you drive up I-45 to Centerville and scout the gravel rds on the West of the interstate... big-gish hills. 

Have fun, might see you there (tbd).


----------



## runningdud

thanks, c-vill, 2 hrs each way, too far for a sunday training ride. i've found some sweet gravel out new ulm/fayetteville way. big marble size+ gravel plus plenty of rollers. minimal traffic and friendly locals that just wave and chuckle when they see me on their roads.

still looking for fellow gravelers anyone?


----------



## tamarshallme

I'm sorry to say I don't know any good gravel routes yet. I just moved to TX in Jan and have found that most streets require a cross bike to navigate. I'm moving to Katy in June and will be scouting then. I've been on Google Maps plenty trying to find something but TX is no Kansas when it comes to finding gravel. I'll let you know if/when I find something noteworthy.


----------



## Creakyknees

Hey runningdud, RRR is this weekend, I'll be there, look for me in the team FIAT kit and say hi!


----------



## runningdud

i've found many miles of gravel roads out new ulm/fayetteville way, about an hour west of houston. dirt, sand and gravel from pea to golf ball to softball size. also lots of gravel roads up in the sam houston national forest near double lake national park, mostly forest service trails. i've got red river riot this weekend and will be looking to continue riding gravel roads afterwards, pretty much only on sundays and 50+miles at a time. anyone interested, pm me and we'll coordinate


----------



## runningdud

i'll be in the thc kit. will arrive sometime fri afternoon. perhaps dinner in gainsville after we settle in


----------



## Peanya

We encountered some around Sealy. You should PM Mymilkexpired if you want the details, as I can't remember.


----------



## Creakyknees

Good times last night and today. Perfect weather, great scenery. I blew a turn and ended up adding about 10 miles extra. Ouch. Here's a few pix. 
































































walking up KOM #2









obligatory bike pic


----------



## iheartbenben

Location? Why didn't you tip me off to this place? Keeping it for yourself!?


----------



## alien4fish

Looks like fun:thumbsup: Im gonna do 20 mile run in the morning, I will snap a few pix of the route


----------



## DrRoebuck

That looks like a really, really fun route.


----------



## runningdud

yep,the riot was epic and awesome. planned on doing the full 127 but was kaput after 70. i only walked up the last 20 or so yds of kom 3 before the wind would have blown me over. that was some steep pitch, must have been 14% or so. no place to train for those grades in the houston area.
again, if anyone wants to ride some gravel on sundays, i've found a couple of sweet areas. near double lakes near coldspring and fayetteville/new ulm area


----------



## Magsdad

Creaky, are there gravel roads like that around the DFW area? I have been casually looking, but so far I have struck out.


----------



## Creakyknees

Magsdad said:


> Creaky, are there gravel roads like that around the DFW area? I have been casually looking, but so far I have struck out.


Sure, the pix are about an hour north... but basically just get out of town and discover the backroads, they're all over.


----------



## Creakyknees

iheartbenben said:


> Location? Why didn't you tip me off to this place? Keeping it for yourself!?


Dood, the thread's been up since January... course is near Muenster TX.


----------



## I B T

I'm in the Houston/Sugar Land area and am interested in the gravel road routes you've found.

I have a 50ish mile route that's along bayous which is mainly dirt and grass. I've looked and looked but haven't found gravel anywhere near Houston.

Do you know the names of the gravel roads around new ulm & fayetteville?


----------



## runningdud

I B T said:


> I'm in the Houston/Sugar Land area and am interested in the gravel road routes you've found.
> 
> I have a 50ish mile route that's along bayous which is mainly dirt and grass. I've looked and looked but haven't found gravel anywhere near Houston.
> 
> Do you know the names of the gravel roads around new ulm & fayetteville?


i've found several roads out n.u./f-ville way. as short as 20 miles up to 100+ miles. some pretty chunky rocky gravel on much of it. i'll be riding out there june 24 doing 50+miler, then some bbq at the local cafe then catch some small town league baseball at fireman's park starting at 2pm. pm me if you'd like more details


----------



## I B T

runningdud said:


> i've found several roads out n.u./f-ville way. as short as 20 miles up to 100+ miles. some pretty chunky rocky gravel on much of it. i'll be riding out there june 24 doing 50+miler, then some bbq at the local cafe then catch some small town league baseball at fireman's park starting at 2pm. pm me if you'd like more details


Thanks for the offer. My next 2 months are busy, so I'm having to stay local on the weekends. I'll check back with you when I can find an opening.

I just happened to find this site/thread yesterday while doing my "bored at work wondering where gravel roads are close to Houston" thing I do every couple months. Most of the sites I've come across are moto-sites, not bike and most of the locations seem to be W of San Antonio and S of Kerrville. Great area but too far to drive.

The route I do on the weekends doesn't have much gravel but isn't too bad:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=5429532

If you start at the West Belt, it adds another 12 or so miles making the out and back around 70. It's mainly dirt with some grass. Occasionally you get squeezed onto a bike path, but you can avoid most of them.

Do it 3 times an you have a Dirty Texan... not quite the same as Dirty Kanza, though.


----------



## cpblue

Curious about the type of bikes you guys are using on the gravel. CycloX?


----------



## runningdud

yup, generally cx bikes but some use mtb, 26 or 29er


----------



## cpblue

What's the closest spot around Houston for gravel riding. I hit THP and GB parks, but the gravel is limited to short areas. I'd be interested in a bit more distance.


----------



## runningdud

check my earlier posts on this thread for places i've found and let me know ifyou'd like to go some sunday


----------



## cpblue

How 'bout the first weekend in August?


----------



## runningdud

coulld do first sun in aug. what type bike do you ride, what pace and distance. ever ridden gravel before


----------



## runningdud

*start me up*



runningdud said:


> coulld do first sun in aug. what type bike do you ride, what pace and distance. ever ridden gravel before


ok, will start riding gravel in prep for red river riot and possible dk starting first sunday in jan. '13. fayetteville/new ulm will be primary training ground/gravel. anyone from houston area who wants to join me should pm me to make arrangements.


----------



## Hello Kitty

about the closest your gonna get in town the double dam ride

Untitled by wmoritz1 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## runningdud

know plenty of rides intown but to get in some real mileage and nice rollers, you gotta go to n.u./f'vile area are the closest. offer still stands if someone wants to start joining me starting on dec. 30.
c'mon, there's gotta be some ggers in houston area training for rr/dk/ti, etc. pm me


----------



## runningdud

will be riding from new ulm sunday, jan 20 from industry state bank parking lot at 11:30am. 40-50 miles of gravelly fun. anyone welcome to join me


----------



## Durt

Awesome ride today! 51.5 tough miles. Beautiful day, beautiful country side. Thanks Running Dude!
My Strava stopped recording at 47 miles just after the hills near the end. 
Bike Ride Profile | New Ulm Gravel near Sealy | Times and Records | Strava




























creek crossing


----------



## runningdud

yep, great ride. thanks for joining me, nice to have company. next time i'll hopefully not poop out. good pics.

anyone else that wants to join us is welcome. every sunday @new ulm, weather permitting


----------

